# PTE Academic



## Priyanka261

Hi 

I have query regarding PTE Academic, I have appeared 3 times. My requirement is of 65 in each module. I am getting 62,63,61,58 li9ke this.

Could any one please suggest me, what should I do. I have taken coaching too, but no use.


----------



## iamVeeKay

read newspapers everyday, listen to english news channels or radio(you have to keep listening to it till you are able to catch every word they speak) ,practice writing for general topics at least 2 in a week.
concentrate punctuations/intonations in speaking. you have to speak clearly and at a normal pace.
prepare exclusively for image explanation part i.e describing graphs, use appropriate words for each graphs like pie/bar chart, line graph or process diagram. google 'IELTS graph example' then make use of those websites.

Sharpen the listening skills as much as you can and write down the words as you listen. this helps both for listening and speaking section.

do more of reading and get to know whats happening around the world. it will be of much helpful in writing section.that is where your preparation should start.


----------



## Priyanka261

Hi 
Thanks you so much, i have started all this and i have also done official guide of PTE, practise test plus and macmillar;s pte prepration. I have appeared again in june but got 65,64,66,67 in L R S W but in enabling skills i got good marks....in vocab i scored 88, in written disc. 75, in gram 66, spelling 76 and getting less in pron. and fluency which is 60 and 58. I have improved my english, i have also done practise for listening from ielts book, cam. 7,8,9 (i personally feel my listening has improved now) but i dont know why my score is not improving. I have noticed that in read aloud.... i have to change the way i read, and more practise for re-tell. but not getting other places to improve.
I have spent so much on buying materail, that now i really dont want to spend a penny in buying any other. I have two more books for ielts, one for Essays and other is having ielts test papers.
I have taken coaching to worth rs. 20000 and exhausted all my leaves also 
I am writing in a hurry, so dont judge my english here 
I am not getting how they mark reading, as far as i remember, my reading section was easy, but little doubt on reorder paragraph. 
I seriously wonder, how ppl get 80-85 etc. I dont know which questions are impacting my score point and brought them to 60's.
Is it only 2-3 mistakes leading me to this score. I really dont understand.
Again i have planned to appear on 11th july, only 4 days are left now.


----------



## iamVeeKay

keep doing whatever you are doing. that's more than just enough.I'd suggest you not to spend any more money in any other sources for practising. i had to appear thrice to clear this exam. i used to write once for every 2 weeks. so dont give up.
just remember that in PTE you are dealing with a computer. only a computer generated algorithm is going to evaluate your answers.we need to know how we are going to cheat it. i just followed few tricks. in retell lecture(speaking) and summarize the lecture(listening), just make sure you speak or write as much words as you listened.
those sentence doesn't even have to make sense but it should contain the key words from the lecture because that is what the algorithm will be looking for in your summary.
for read aloud, make sure you speak as if you are giving a speech or pretend that you are a newsreader in a tv channel coz that is when we will follow the punctuations and intonations. we can easily score full marks in this section.
read it out loud(dont read it yourself) in the first 20 seconds and understand the sense of the given sentence and read it enthusiastically in the next 40 seconds. dont worry about accent, just read it slowly that will do.
i dont believe in such materials 'practice listening english'. i listened to radio australia, radio news, LBC news mobile apps.
we have to practice more from ppl speaking in real time.

let me know if want to know abt any other section in specific i'll try to help.
these are the tips and tricks i followed, follow this if you think it is right.
good luck for your test anyways.


----------



## Priyanka261

just one more question, in retell and writing summary, do we have to use our words rather than the one which we heard in the recording like i am asking do we have to use the synonyms of the words spoken in the recording. 
I do listen to tv news, eng movie, cartoons......  this is wat i do at home now.
how was your score.


----------



## iamVeeKay

i take key words from the lecture and speak on my own but didn't particularly concentrate more on using the synonyms of those words. try to convert the active to passive voice and reversal. if you can substitute with synonyms, yes that is always an advantage for us.
you can use anything be it a movie ,cartoons or anything you are comfortable with but close your eyes and listen to it. becoz i believe you'll be lost in visuals and fail to follow what you listen to. hope you are using headphones.
i scored L:83,R:73,S:77,W:80


----------



## Priyanka261

Thanks a lot, for ur prompt reply. I will take care of the things mentioned.
Thank u very much.


----------



## andydufren

Priyanka261 said:


> Thanks a lot, for ur prompt reply. I will take care of the things mentioned.
> Thank u very much.


Hi 
Any update on your PTE/IELTS? Could you improve your scores? 
for listening - i have realised that audio books and podcasts from BBC or even from BBC Forum where a lot of discussions are available, can be useful.

Your experience can help others...
Thanks!


----------



## Priyanka261

andydufren said:


> Hi
> Any update on your PTE/IELTS? Could you improve your scores?
> for listening - i have realised that audio books and podcasts from BBC or even from BBC Forum where a lot of discussions are available, can be useful.
> 
> Your experience can help others...
> Thanks!



Hi
I have got cleared PTE in April 2016.
got my desired score 65 and above........... Now I have applied for migration, and waiting for the result of Skill assessment.

Thanks 
Priyanka


----------



## andydufren

Oh! Great ! Any tips /ideas with your experience in getting desired score.... especially with repeated attempts. You must have got some "mastery" during this entire process...no?
I am preparing for 1st attempt and would like to score the required points in 1st attempt.
Will appreciate your inputs...


----------



## Priyanka261

andydufren said:


> Oh! Great ! Any tips /ideas with your experience in getting desired score.... especially with repeated attempts. You must have got some "mastery" during this entire process...no?
> I am preparing for 1st attempt and would like to score the required points in 1st attempt.
> Will appreciate your inputs...


Hi Nothing special, just practice, practice and practice............ .
take more and more time bound test.


----------



## bumesh316

Priyanka261 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have query regarding PTE Academic, I have appeared 3 times. My requirement is of 65 in each module. I am getting 62,63,61,58 li9ke this.
> 
> Could any one please suggest me, what should I do. I have taken coaching too, but no use.


you attempt PTE academic for 3 time so you are very much aware of the type of questions asked in test. You have to find where you are lacking and unable to achieve 65+ rather. attempt PTE Scored Mock Tests available on various website and check where you lack. 

Thanks


----------



## naumanukhan

Priyanka261 said:


> Hi
> Thanks you so much, i have started all this and i have also done official guide of PTE, practise test plus and macmillar;s pte prepration. I have appeared again in june but got 65,64,66,67 in L R S W but in enabling skills i got good marks....in vocab i scored 88, in written disc. 75, in gram 66, spelling 76 and getting less in pron. and fluency which is 60 and 58. I have improved my english, i have also done practise for listening from ielts book, cam. 7,8,9 (i personally feel my listening has improved now) but i dont know why my score is not improving. I have noticed that in read aloud.... i have to change the way i read, and more practise for re-tell. but not getting other places to improve.
> I have spent so much on buying materail, that now i really dont want to spend a penny in buying any other. I have two more books for ielts, one for Essays and other is having ielts test papers.
> I have taken coaching to worth rs. 20000 and exhausted all my leaves also
> I am writing in a hurry, so dont judge my english here
> I am not getting how they mark reading, as far as i remember, my reading section was easy, but little doubt on reorder paragraph.
> I seriously wonder, how ppl get 80-85 etc. I dont know which questions are impacting my score point and brought them to 60's.
> Is it only 2-3 mistakes leading me to this score. I really dont understand.
> Again i have planned to appear on 11th july, only 4 days are left now.



Reading is bit tricky ensure you read the question carefully often we select the answers that matches the passage without fully understanding the question.
Reorder paragraph simple trick is subject and object of paragraph. First Para is often easy to select and often have clues in its subject about next para.. lastly practice and watch PTE Pratice Video's on you tube some have really good tips.


----------

